#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Kurukshetra btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus faciliti

## raymayank

NIT Kurukshetra btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Click Here:


*
NIT Kurukshetra Year of Establishment:* 1963.

*NIT Kurukshetra Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*NIT Kurukshetra Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.

*NIT Kurukshetra Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are AIEEE 2012 ranks)

*Quota*
*Institute Name*
*Branch name*
*Cut Off 2012*

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Kurukshetra
Civil Engineering
11939

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Kurukshetra
Civil Engineering
14985

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Kurukshetra
Computer Engineering
5876

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Kurukshetra
Computer Engineering
8638

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Kurukshetra
Electrical Engineering
10136

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Kurukshetra
Electrical Engineering
13813

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Kurukshetra
Electronics & Communication Engineering
7458

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Kurukshetra
Electronics & Communication Engineering
10299

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Kurukshetra
Industrial Engineering and Management
15234

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Kurukshetra
Industrial Engineering and Management
16736

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Kurukshetra
Information Technology
11715

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Kurukshetra
Information Technology
14396

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Kurukshetra
Mechanical Engineering
7818

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Kurukshetra
Mechanical Engineering
11410








*NIT Kurukshetra Branches In Engineering:*
 Electronics & Communication Engineering Computer Engineering Information Technology Mechanical Engineering Industrial Engineering & Management Electric Engineering Civil Engineering
*NIT Kurukshetra Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:*


* B.Tech. (Rs.)*

* Tuition Fee*
6000/- (Per Sem)


*Students Related Activity Fee*
2950/- (Per Sem)


*Alumni Association Fee*
250/- (Up to II Sem)


*Contribution Towards Corpus Fund*
16000/- (At the time of admission only)


*Institution Security*
4000/- (At the time of admission only)


*Seat Rent*
1000/- (Per Sem)


 *Total* *(A)*
30,200/-









*NIT Kurukshetra Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* INR 8,500/- Per Year.

*NIT Kurukshetra Engineering Placements 2012:
*
DISCIPLINE
COMPANIES CONDUCTED INTERVIEWS
JOBS OFFERED

CSE
24
63

ECE
29
119

MECHANICAL
42
153

ELECTRICAL
33
107

CIVIL
28
72









*NIT Kurukshetra Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:*  The campus extends over an area of 300 acres imaginatively laid down on a picturesque landscape. It presents a spectacle of harmony in architecture and natural beauty. The campus has been organized into three functional sectors:
Hostels for the studentsInstructional buildingsResidential sector for the staff
Hostels for students are located towards Eastern side of the campus in the form of cluster. Three story buildings of hostels provide comfortable accommodation and pleasing environment to students. The instructional buildings have been located between the two residential sectors in order to reduce walking distance. A full fledged health center manned by qualified doctors, a Post Office and a branch of the State Bank of India are located at convenient points on the Campus
*
Central library:*The Institute has six boys and two girls hostels. Five boys hostels with a capacity of 250 each are for B.Tech students and one 150 seater post graduate hostel accommodates M.Tech. students and research scholars. Three of the five boys’ hostels for undergraduate students have triple seater rooms whereas the remaining two are single seaters. All the rooms in Post-graduate hostel are single seaters.
All the rooms in the hostels have been provided with furniture and ceiling fans. Each hostel is a self contained unit with its own co-operative mess and common room. Common room facilities include newspapers, magazines, indoor games and a color television set. In each hostel i-net centers have been opened where residents can avail internet facilities free of cost. Each student is expected to respond to the role assigned to him/her in the community life of the hostel. 

*NIT Kurukshetra Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
The Institute has six boys and two girls hostels.  Five boys hostels with a capacity of 250 each are for B.Tech students and one 150 seater post graduate hostel accommodates M.Tech. students and research scholars. Three of the five boys’ hostels for undergraduate students have triple seater rooms whereas the remaining two are single seaters.  All the rooms in Post-graduate hostel are single seaters.


The two girls hostels have total capacity (150 + 200) to accommodate 350 girl students. These hostels have single, double and triple seated rooms. All the rooms in the hostels have been provided with furniture and ceiling fans.  Each hostel is a self contained unit with its own co-operative mess and common room.  Common room facilities include newspapers, magazines, indoor games and a colour television set. In each hostel i-net centers have been opened where residents can avail internet facilities free of cost. Each student is expected to respond to the role assigned to him/her in the community life of the hostel.

*NIT Kurukshetra Address:* National Institute of Technology Kurukshetra – 136119 Haryana (India).

*NIT Kurukshetra Campus Virtual Tour:*








  Similar Threads: MNNIT Allahabad btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus faciliti AITS Coimbatore btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus faciliti B M S College of Engineering Bangalore btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus faciliti P E S Institute of Technology Bangalore btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus faciliti NIT Uttarakhand btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus faciliti

----------


## saksham saxena

with 202 marks in general and outside category..........can i get cse here?...what is the average package?

----------


## Rohan malik

> with 202 marks in general and outside category..........can i get cse here?...what is the average package?


Hello,
 What is your 12th percentage??

----------


## saksham saxena

89.8%...............in 2012

----------


## Rohan malik

> 89.8%...............in 2012


Dude your approx rank would be 6000+........ And according to me you have 80% chances to get cse here in 5th round.......  :):

----------


## arnavdon

hey i have got 202 in jee mains . im in general category and state quta . do i have a chance of getting in cse . board 88% expected

----------


## Fodu Godara

My expected marks in JEE-MAIN 2013 are 151 & got 84.4% in C.B.S.E.. I'm from Haryana. I'ld prefer CS, MECH, CIVIL, ECE, EE. Would I get NIT KURUKSHETRA?

----------


## Neeta Sing

> My expected marks in JEE-MAIN 2013 are 151 & got 84.4% in C.B.S.E.. I'm from Haryana. I'ld prefer CS, MECH, CIVIL, ECE, EE. Would I get NIT KURUKSHETRA?


Hi,
    Your approx rank will be around 32000......... Your rank is quite high for any nit ...... so u should try for private clgs....  :):

----------


## Ashi rao

> hey i have got 202 in jee mains . im in general category and state quta . do i have a chance of getting in cse . board 88% expected


Hey,
       According to me your rank will be around 7000........... And because of your domicile quota u can easily get any branch in NIT Kurukshetra ... so all the best  :):

----------


## hsd01

hey, i have got 198 marks in jeemains to go with 80.6% in CBSE 12th. belong to general category from UP. do i have any chance of branches like CSE and ME (which i don't think i'll get) or ECE or EE.

----------


## akash_gooner

180 marks in jee main 88% ini cbse do i have a chance? i'm from haryana

----------


## Ishita khanna

> 180 marks in jee main 88% ini cbse do i have a chance? i'm from haryana


Hey,
       With this score your approx rank would be around 20000..... Your chances to get any branch here are very less so just try for another clgs.... do you have any category quota ???

----------


## Ishita khanna

> 180 marks in jee main 88% ini cbse do i have a chance? i'm from haryana


Hi,
    Your rank would be around 20000.................... With this score u have very less chances to get any branch in nit kurukshetra even if u have domicile quota...... Do you have any domicile quota??

----------


## akash_gooner

> Hi,
>     Your rank would be around 20000.................... With this score u have very less chances to get any branch in nit kurukshetra even if u have domicile quota...... Do you have any domicile quota??


yes, i have a domicile quota  for NIT Kurukshetra. What are my chances for I&M

----------


## Kanika chauhan

> yes, i have a domicile quota  for NIT Kurukshetra. What are my chances for I&M


With this rank u can't get any branch here even with domicile quota.... so just try for any anothe nit  :): ... all the best  :):

----------


## svsahilverma650

sir my jee main 2013 score is 159 and i belong to obc category and lives in kurukshetra and my approx board % is 85 ......can i get admission in nit kkr

----------


## neharika aggarwal

> sir my jee main 2013 score is 159 and i belong to obc category and lives in kurukshetra and my approx board % is 85 ......can i get admission in nit kkr


Hi,
    Your approx rank would be around 30000...... Because of your domicile and category quota you have fair chances to get nit kurukshetra .... What is your preferred branch ??

----------


## svsahilverma650

my choice is electronics and communication......bt i know i will not get it.....can i get electrical engineering ???????

----------


## svsahilverma650

my choice is electronics and communication......bt i know i will not get it.....can i get electrical engineering ???????

----------


## Khanak Chattergi

> my choice is electronics and communication......bt i know i will not get it.....can i get electrical engineering ???????


Yes u can surely get ee with this rank...,. All the best  :):

----------


## svsahilverma650

in my 12 board cbse instead of 85 % i got 89.2 % ....now can i get electronics and comm ,,,   :):

----------


## svsahilverma650

> Yes u can surely get ee with this rank...,. All the best


in my 12 board cbse instead of 85 % i got 89.2 % ....now can i get electronics and comm ,,,

----------


## kanishkagalaxy

my jee main marks are 118 and cbse 84.8% .can i get any good college in haryana i m from delhi

----------


## aditandadit

I'm getting 177 in jee mains and Board 91.8% 
will i be able to get CSE at NIT kurukshetra via Home state quota!! 
Please reply 
huge dilemma

----------


## priya sadana

sir my jee main score 2013 is 136 and i m from general category. i m residing in ambala ( haryana) and my 12th score is 76% do i have the chances of having admission in nit ku ?

----------


## Kash chopra

> my jee main marks are 118 and cbse 84.8% .can i get any good college in haryana i m from delhi


Your rank would be around 30000...... so u should try for private colgs  :):

----------


## Kash chopra

> I'm getting 177 in jee mains and Board 91.8% 
> will i be able to get CSE at NIT kurukshetra via Home state quota!! 
> Please reply 
> huge dilemma


Your rank would be around 17000..... You have few chances to get nit kurukshetra... What is your preferred branch??

---------- Post added at 03:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:55 PM ----------




> sir my jee main score 2013 is 136 and i m from general category. i m residing in ambala ( haryana) and my 12th score is 76% do i have the chances of having admission in nit ku ?


Your rank would be around 75000..... With this rank u have fair chances ti get ku because of your home state

----------


## chaarly

i got 200 in jee main nd 88 % in rajasthan board, what can i get in nit kurukshetra, i m from jaipur, what will be my rank?

----------


## aashishrockzz4

Sir,
I am from Haryana and and i have secured 95.6 % Marks in CBSE and 160 marks in JEE Mains.I belong to general category.Can I get admission In this NIT ?


Thankyou

----------


## Nihal Malhotra

> i got 200 in jee main nd 88 % in rajasthan board, what can i get in nit kurukshetra, i m from jaipur, what will be my rank?


Your rank would be around 17000..... you can't get nit kurukshetra so i would suggest u to try for other nits.. All the best  :): 

---------- Post added at 06:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:03 PM ----------




> Sir,
> I am from Haryana and and i have secured 95.6 % Marks in CBSE and 160 marks in JEE Mains.I belong to general category.Can I get admission In this NIT ?
> 
> 
> Thankyou


Your rank would be around 13000..... u have fair chances to get nit... All the best  :):

----------


## SuperRaju1111

Sir, I got 166 in jee mains and 87.8% in cbse, OBC category and home state is Chandigarh.
*Can u plz tell me best possible option for me preferably near my home state like NIT Jallandar,Delhi,Kurukshetra,Thapar,etc.
My preferance is mech.>ece>cs................

Sir PLZZZ Repllllyyyyyyyyyy...............  I m tensed!!!!!!

----------


## Era Gill

> Sir, I got 166 in jee mains and 87.8% in cbse, OBC category and home state is Chandigarh.
> *Can u plz tell me best possible option for me preferably near my home state like NIT Jallandar,Delhi,Kurukshetra,Thapar,etc.
> My preferance is mech.>ece>cs................
> 
> Sir PLZZZ Repllllyyyyyyyyyy...............  I m tensed!!!!!!


U have fair chances to get nit jalandhar  :):

----------


## svsahilverma650

sir,
my all india rank is 41516 and lives in haryana state, i belong to obc category.... is there any chances to get nit kurukshetra ,nit jalandhar or nit delhi...... plzzz tell which trade i will get

----------


## aashishrockzz4

I have secured 11529 Air and I belong to general category and From haryana.
Can I get NIT KUK ??

----------


## Shreya singh

> I have secured 11529 Air and I belong to general category and From haryana.
> Can I get NIT KUK ??


U have fair chances to get nitk in the 3rd or 4th round and it is the best option for u  :): 

---------- Post added at 12:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 PM ----------




> sir,
> my all india rank is 41516 and lives in haryana state, i belong to obc category.... is there any chances to get nit kurukshetra ,nit jalandhar or nit delhi...... plzzz tell which trade i will get


u can get only *Industrial Engineering and Management in nitk*

----------


## kaushik. X

Sir my jee. Marks 164...my cbse so 90.... 
Could I get cs in any nit
...also suggest. Me some college 


THANKS IN ADVANCE AND

----------


## kaushik. X

Hi.... Plz help 
Jee 164
Board 90
Could I details any nit.....
          Also recommend me some college..... 

THANKZ IN ADVANCE

---------- Post added at 08:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:14 PM ----------

Hi.... Plz help 
Jee 164
Board 90
Could I details any nit.....
Also recommend me some college..... 

THANKZ IN ADVANCE

----------

